# veneer, psa backing or glue it



## frpower (Jun 13, 2008)

Ive recently finished my speaker boxes using dayton reference 5" mids and there silk dome tweeter,iam ready to cover them,iam planing on using real wood veneer,this will be my first time using veneer.Ive been looking at the products from veneersupplies.com at first i was thinking about using there paperbacked veneer and glueing it with there betterbond titan dx contact cement,i then noticed that you can get the veneer with a pressure sensitive adhesive (PSA) backing. Iam concerned that the psa backing may not stick very well. Just wondering if any of you have used the veneer with the psa backing,or should i glue it. Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm new to veneer myself, but have wanted to get into it (as the woods I want to make speakers and furniture from would be crazy $$$ if they weren't veneers).

I can tell you this, the good quality heat backed veneers do not come off when applied properly. I have used cheap edge banding with decent results and good quality banding with excellent results.

I have heard great things about Veneer Supplies (mostly from the Woodnet forums). If they recommend something it is probably good.

Finally, call them and ask. They may recommend one type for MDF boxes and another for plywood. Maybe one is better for curves and the other for straight pieces only.

Let us know what you do and how it turns out. Good luck!


----------



## frpower (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks anthony i really appreciate it,take care.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Not sure I like the idea of contact cement bonding speakers. My concern is that contact cement is a rubber cement and rubber tends to break down with time. The good news it is water proof. 

I decided to try the heat bonding technique. See the thread on the Rosewood Cornwall decorators and the one on the Bubinga Heresy's for hints, tips and oh-no's.

I have no experience with PSA's.


----------



## John58 (Mar 26, 2008)

I've used the PSA, and it is very easy to use. Just make sure the substrate is smooth with no dust remaining at all. 4+ years and no problems with the projects I used it on.


----------



## frpower (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you john58 i really appreciate your help.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Here is a real detailed description of veneering using PSA and contact cement.

Klipsch Heresy


----------



## frpower (Jun 13, 2008)

thank you very much ron for that link,that will be very helpfull,i really appreciate that,take care.


----------

